# Wet food for an elderly cat



## Lindylouanne (23 April 2018)

My beloved Holly cat is 15 and becoming a little hard to feed without it going straight through her. She has started to look old, isn't nearly as agile as she was, has no teeth left and I'm a bit worried about her weight. This time last year she had a full check up with bloods and everything came back normal which the vet was really pleased about but he did warn me that as they age they lose the ability to absorb protein. She currently has the Purina Gold Pate as she can lick it easily and seems to really enjoy it but I think it might be to rich for her now.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a wet food I could try her on so she gains weight and which wont give her a poorly tum. Thank you on behalf of one very blonde silver tabby.


----------



## missmatch (23 April 2018)

I use this for my oldies when they are struggling

https://www.petdrugsonline.co.uk/fo...od/hill-s-prescription-diet-a-d-canine-feline

It seems quite palatable and I will add a little warm water to it to soften it further. It&#8217;s been a Godsend many a time.


----------



## Lindylouanne (23 April 2018)

Thank you missmatch, that looks as though it might be quite good as it says the protein is highly digestible. I will see if I can get a can and mix it with her old food gradually. She was much better when she could eat biscuits but she won't touch them now.


----------



## ponyparty (24 April 2018)

Applaws senior has worked very well for my OH's cat. She's thriving on it and her poos are more solid and much less smelly.


----------



## Lindylouanne (24 April 2018)

I didn't realise Applaws did a senior range, I've got to go to pets at home today so will have a look for that as well. Thanks ponyparty.


----------



## wkiwi (24 April 2018)

With a senior food, just check the overall calories on the label. Some are designed for the obese retired cat, while others are designed for those like yours.


----------



## Lindylouanne (24 April 2018)

wkiwi said:



			With a senior food, just check the overall calories on the label. Some are designed for the obese retired cat, while others are designed for those like yours.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking at the Hills prescription food and most of them seem to cater for fat cats not skinny ones, Holly seems to be in the minority.


----------



## ponyparty (25 April 2018)

OH's cat has definitely put weight on, on Applaws senior. She is a small cat, so only has half a tin in the morning, half in the afternoon, and then we put down their biscuits in the evening after the dog comes up to bed so she can eat them at free will without him snaffling them up. She seems to relish these biscuits, where she would only eat the Go Cat ones he had her on as a last resort (wonder why!). Considering she's nearly 21, she's not looking bad at all and still has the occasional trot (not run) around the house.


----------

